# C. yujii spathe



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

C. yujii spathe.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

At the rate you flower these things your going to need to open a flourist shop soon! Good Job!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Neat! I really like the contrast between the pale yellow limb and the dark purple in the throat!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one. Are you growing these outside?


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks peeps!

Yes all my crypts are grown outside in covered containers. I only take them out for the pics.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Photos like these make me wish my local climate allowed for me to grow some!

That thing is so cool, lovely contrast!


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Photos like these make me wish my local climate allowed for me to grow some!

That thing is so cool, lovely contrast!


----------



## n00dl3 (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome spathe!!!


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

What a nice spathe! That's my favourite crypt I guess...


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice! Spathe of that Cryptocoryne


----------

